# A name that will drive me insaner...



## Artanyis (Aug 22, 2012)

I have been trying to find the name of an angel that is about to drive me up a wall.  I can not even remember which mythos he is from, although I think Catholicism, it could just have easily been Judaism, Islam, Mormonism or even Christianity.  Although it would have to be old Christianity, not the every day version we have now.

Here is what I remember, he was seen by one of the saints (possibly apostles) in a dream or vision of heaven.  The angel in question stood to the right of the thrown, next to Micheal, I think, and he was made of chains, red and black glowing chains.

That should be enough description don't you think?  It was only six months or so ago that I had looked information up on him for a friend, and now neither of us can remember his name.  I was hoping to use him in a bit of fiction, becuase I love mixing in the obscure technically accurate.

please help so I don't go insane...er...


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 22, 2012)

Depends on the mythos, but many call him Samael (or sammuel), some think he was Lucifer pre-fall. Supposedly the the angel representing the wrath of God, or angel of death. However I've also heard that Azrael is the angel of death.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Samael


----------



## Artanyis (Aug 22, 2012)

I came across that in my research already, it strikes a cord as familiar but it is not it, I don't think.
I'm digging more and there is a good chance that it was in fact Samael, or possible Af or Hemah as they are the ones actually made out of chains; Samael is supposedly covered in eyes.  I may possibly be looking for an even more archaic name for one of these.  Any other ideas would be nice though.


----------



## Artanyis (Aug 22, 2012)

ok, I'm giving up for the night, Monkir (Munkar) is another possibility as is Hemah.  Not a lot of readily available information on them.
I will resume looking tomorrow when I get a chance.


----------



## Bachelorette (Aug 22, 2012)

It wouldn't be Abaddon, would it? He's the "angel of the abyss" who puts the great dragon in chains and locks him in the abyss for a thousand years, if memory serves.

Not sure what he's supposed to look like, though.


----------



## Artanyis (Aug 23, 2012)

No, Abaddon is a great character, very twisted and intense, but no.  The more I think about it the more I think it was probably Hemah, although I can not find the description that I had found before.  Although anyone who wants to throw rare and unusual angel names in here would be great.  It's kind of my favorite drawing pool for heroes and villains.


----------



## Cran (Sep 4, 2012)

There is quite a contingent of angels of death; _Hemah_ and _Af_ among them, but _the Archangel of Death_ was _Samael_.


> The angel in question stood to the right of the thrown, next to Micheal,


Again, this close to the throne suggests one of the princes or great archangels - _Samael_, or _Sataniel_, (also called _Lucifer_ - the _Light of God_) was originally ranked above _Michael,  _before that unfortunate incident which led to his downfall (in chains, from memory). 

It's common to equate Lucifer and his followers' downfall with casting out of heaven and into the Abyss for eternity. Some have a different interpretation - they were denied the sight of God (and therefore any permanent place near the throne), but still had roles to fulfill among the angels and in dealings with mortals - likening Lucifer to the Loki of Norse mythology. 

Enoch and John the Apostle both had multiple visions (with sensurround) involving many angels and archangels. 

[_had a longer, more involved reply here, but my pc crashed - won't risk it again._]


----------



## The Backward OX (Sep 4, 2012)

Artanyis said:


> I have been trying to find the name of an angel that is about to drive me up a wall.



I once knew an angel who drove me up the wall on her bad days. Her name was Daphne, if that's any use.


----------



## Dave Watson (Sep 4, 2012)

Uriel by any chance? I remember that one was used in Dean Koontz's book _Hideaway_.


----------



## cullmeyer (Sep 21, 2012)

Found this Wikipedia article. Hope this helps.

List of Theological Angels


----------



## Aramis (Sep 21, 2012)

I think it is Gabriel


----------



## dolphinlee (Sep 29, 2012)

No wonder you were having trouble. 

"Af and Chemah (Hemah) are two of the six angels of death, the others being Gabriel over kings; Kapziel over youths; Mashbir over animals; Mashchit over children. Af and Chemah are the destructive angels over men and beasts (Beit ha-Midrash, 2:98). Unlike the others, however, these are often paired together, apparently because they are chained to each other with bonds of black and red fire on the seventh level of heaven (Gedulat Moshe)." 
http://ejmmm2007.blogspot.ca/2010/01/af-and-chemah-dark-angels-of.html


----------

